# clenbuterol



## Tom1990

hey guys, just wondering how everyone takes clen, cos i dont know how to take it as ive heard loads of diffrent things. so then, what u think, 2 weeks on 2 weeks off? or 2 days on 2 days off??? n wat mg :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

I run it for 2 weeks on and 2 off for how ever long im running it for but if you supplement with yombie(sp) (hacks knows what i mean as i dont know how to spell it lol) then you can run it for longer!

The only reason why people dont run it for longer than 2 weeks is clen loses its effectiveness as such after 2 weeks so its best to do it off then on, as for the dosage that is different for everyone i can run upto 140mg then i get the shakes and heart pulps etc but my mate can only run 80 so its an individual thing mate best to try it and up it by 20mg a time to see where you are comfortable with and then keep it at that!


----------



## donggle

I use 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. In the weeks off I use ECA. Up to you though.

Start at 3 pills (assuming yours are 20mcg) and add another every night until you "feel" it working. It should be between 100-160mcg about.


----------



## ElfinTan

2 on day off


----------



## Slamdog

first ever time was 3 weeks to guage my tolerance, every time after that is 2 weeks on/ 2 weeks off


----------



## BabyYoYo

Two weeks and two off, cycled with Eph on the off weeks.... seems to work ok for me!

x


----------



## smudge

Sorry for ther hi jack but how long to people run it for @ 2wks on 2 off?

Secondly does anyone run it with something like test e as im worried about losing muscle as well as fat


----------



## anabolic ant

dont see why you need to do 2 weeks on and then 2 weeks off???

just take it for a constant(K) of 6-12 weeks!!!

This amazing clen article was written by:

suchaman from MM

Let me just start by saying that this is the single most misunderstood compound in use for athletics and bodybuilding today. Most of the information out there is ½ truths and conjecture. Ok&#8230;having said that, I'm going to make an effort to dispel some myths and give everyone a better understanding of Clen.

First, lets plow quickly through some of the basics:

Clenbuterol (Clen) is a beta-2 agonist/antagonist bronchodialator. What this means, is that it stimulates your beta-2 receptors. And this in turn stimulates you (clen has stimulant effects which will make you feel&#8230;.well&#8230;stimulated). All of this serves to increase your body temperature a bit, increase your basal metabolic rate, and decrease your appetite (Int J Obes Relat Metab Disord. 1994 Jun;18(6):429-33.). Clen also can decrease insulin sensitivity (Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2002 Jul;283(1):E146-53.).

Clen is a very effective repartitioning agent, and this is what it's most often used for. What this means is that it will increase your ratio of Fat Free Mass (FFM) to Fat Mass, by decreasing your Fat and possibly increasing your FFM (J Appl Physiol. 2001 Nov;91(5):2064-70). Want me to quantify that a bit? In one study, horses given a reasonable dose of clen (slightly over 1mcg/lb) and excercised for 20mins, 3x a week ( I suppose they were Mentzer disciples) had significant decreases in %fat (-17.6%) and fat mass (-19.5%) at week 2, which was similar to Clen given to horses who didn't excretes; however, the exercised group had a different FFM response, which significantly increased (+4.4%) at week 6. Week 6! Clen and clen + exercise produce roughly the same results for the first 2 weeks! Remember the old 2 weeks-on/2weeks-off schedule? It's officially dead and buried. If you want the quasi-anabolic effect from the clen, it'll take more than 2weeks on (6 weeks apparently). And in fact, since clen alone is similar to clen + exercise for those first 2 weeks...why would you ever use a 2on/2off protocol? Keep in mind that animal responses to beta-agonist/antagonists differ a bit from ours&#8230;but you get the picture. 2on/2off? Ha ha...

Clen has a biphastic elimination, which means that it is technically reduced in your body in 2 different stages. This isn't particularly important, as a recent study has shown that for most intents and purposes, clen concentrations in the body decline with a ½ life (approximately) equivalent to 7-9.2hours and again up to as much as 35 hours later(J Anal Toxicol. 2001 May-Jun;25(4):280-7. and J Vet Pharmacol Ther. 2004 Apr;27(2):71-7. and J Pharmacobiodyn. 1985 May;8(5):385-91. ). If you're really interested, though, clen technically declines biphastically at 10 and then 36 hours. But really, in our little world, where we use ½ life to tell us when to take our next dose, who the hell is going to take clen, then a dose 10 hours later, then a dose 36 hours later. We'll stick with the earlier 7-9 hour ½ life for dosing purposes, and take our clen every 3.5-4.5 hours that we're awake, stopping early enough to still be able to get to bed. Clen can, in some people, cause insomnia (and as with all stimulants, can cause anxiety in some).

Clenbuterol can also cause a down-regulation in testicular androgen receptors and in pulmonary, cardiac and central nervous system beta-adrenergic receptors(J Anim Physiol Anim Nutr (Berl). 2004 Apr;88(3-4):94-100.)&#8230;possibly making steroids less effective while you are on clen, but definitely making clen less effective as time goes on and you keep taking it. To counteract this, you can take some ketotifen or periactim every 3rd or 4th week that you remain on clen. Both of these are prescription anti-histimines, so they'll make you drowsy (take before bedtime). Basically, the way both of these work is to reduce beta-2 receptor activity.

A lot of people claim that clen is quite anti-catabolic and/or anabolic. This hasn't been confirmed in human studies (Ann Pharmacother. 1995 Jan;29(1):75-7.). And the doses given to the animals in these studies where clen is shown to be very anti catabolic or highly anabolic are so absurdly high that no human could ever take them (1mg/kg of bodyweight and higher). The best you can hope for is the very mild anabolic effects I cited earlier.

Oh yeah&#8230;I guess I should get around to the proper dosing of clen. My recommendations are the same for both men and women. You'll need to take 20mcgs upon rising, and then repeat that same dose again later in the day, and then once again in that day (if you find you can tolerate the effects). So you'll start with 20mcgs, and then repeat that dose 2 more times that same day if you can tolerate it (side effects will determine this&#8230;hand shaking, sweating, etc&#8230;classic stimulant sides). Then you can start increasing the dose gradually. Personally, I wouldn't work my way up to more than 200mcg/day. 60-120mcg/day is an average dose.

Also, bear in mind that clen isn't great for your heart, and can cause some issues there (enlargement of ventricles, etc&#8230 but most studies showing clen to cause heart problems are with animals, and even though the dosing is similar to what humans take (in some studies) it's important to remember that animals have more beta-2 receptors and they cause certain event chains that humans' beta-2 receptors may not. Clen causes cardiac hypertrophy to some degree, in some cases. Again though, many studies showing more significant heart problems are with mg dosing. We humans take clen in mcg doses.

If we want to duplicate the "therapeutic" levels of clen in the more conservative studies, we'd be taking just over 1mcg/lb of bodyweight. I'd suggest a bit less, though.

Performance issues with clen also vary. Some studies show reduced exercise (cardiovascular) performance with clen (Med Sci Sports Exerc. 2002 Dec;34(12):1976-85.), while some show that clen can alleviate exercise induced asthma (Respiration. 1987;51(3):205-13.)! Sometimes you feel like a nut&#8230;sometimes you don't, I guess. What this means, to me, is that you'll need to figure out how clen affects your performance individually.

Which brings me to the issue of cramps while on clen. I don't get them. My friends don't get them. Most of us are athletes who use clen during the season as well as the off season, and one of my friends even claims that it gives him more "wind" (cardiovascular stamina). Take on enough water every day and you should be fine. If you're really concerned, you can take some extra minerals and taurine, since clen depletes taurine (Adv Exp Med Biol. 1996;403:233-45) as do most if not all beta-agonists. I don't take anything more than my usual vitamins and minerals.

Well&#8230;there it is&#8230;pretty much all I know about clen. I hope this answers some questions and clears up some misconceptions.

Hooker also states if you want to just stay on Clenbuterol, you can take 50mgs of Benadryl every night for a week (say...1 week per month), and you'll keep your beta-2 receptors fresh. Instead of coming off the clen, that is.


----------



## Slamdog

you come off because it loses effectiveness (according to most articles) after 15-20 days.

all this 'take benadryl' malarky might work in the states, but the active ingredients are different in the UK version, there is no ketotifen in it over here...


----------



## shakey

2 weeks 2 off,works well. also do 1 wk on 1 off if im struggling with symptons!


----------



## Stig

Do you spread the dosage thought the day, like 20mg in the morning, then mid day, then evening?


----------



## Slamdog

Stig said:


> Do you spread the dosage thought the day, like 20mg in the morning, then mid day, then evening?


nope, i drop the whole dose in one go...


----------



## Ecksarmy11

Slamdog said:


> nope, i drop the whole dose in one go...


I personally find that splitting the dose works better for me.

60-80mcg first thing in the morning then 60-80mcg late afternoon means the sides are easier to cope with / hide.

If I took 120-160mcg in one go I reckon I'd be a shivering mess.


----------



## Ecksarmy11

BabyYoYo said:


> Two weeks and two off, cycled with Eph on the off weeks.... seems to work ok for me!
> 
> x


Good advice here.

Clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. ECA on the off weeks.

I personally have always run ECA at a ratio of 20mg/200mg/80mg, three times per day and found results to be good. ECA for me is a massive appetitie surpressant though.


----------



## Tom1990

when i used it i took 80mcgs every mornin for 2 weeks, thats 2 of them chinese clen. got the shakes every now and again but they workd. i was just wondering if theyd be more effective if you did 2days on 2days off like many of you have said. if you take it for longer than 2 weeks at a time, its effectiveness wares off as your body gerts used to it.



smudge said:


> Sorry for ther hi jack but how long to people run it for @ 2wks on 2 off?
> 
> Secondly does anyone run it with something like test e as im worried about losing muscle as well as fat


i think im goin to run it with test e. im off ibiza in a few months so gotta get that beach body :tongue:


----------



## BabyYoYo

I always thought the reason you cycled it two weeks on and two weeks off is due to the long half life, I think its 37 hours or something, which would mean that by taking it two days on two off for 8-10 weeks, you don't allow any time to upregulate the beta-receptors.

Perhaps 1 week on and 1 week off might be a better suggestion?


----------



## Slamdog

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Good advice here.
> 
> Clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. ECA on the off weeks.
> 
> I personally have always run ECA at a ratio of 20mg/200mg/80mg, three times per day and found results to be good. ECA for me is a massive appetitie surpressant though.


the way to do it with clen/eph is do it 2w clen/2w eca/2w clean

eph hits the same receptors as clen so you either might as well stay on clen or just use eph... the 5th and 6th weeks clean gives you some recovery time before hitting them again.


----------



## Ecksarmy11

Slamdog said:


> the way to do it with clen/eph is do it 2w clen/2w eca/2w clean
> 
> eph hits the same receptors as clen so you either might as well stay on clen or just use eph... the 5th and 6th weeks clean gives you some recovery time before hitting them again.


2 weeks clen

2 weeks eca

2 weeks off

Never heard that before.

I didn't realise it hit the same receptors.

:beer:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Ecksarmy11 said:


> 2 weeks clen
> 
> 2 weeks eca
> 
> 2 weeks off
> 
> Never heard that before.
> 
> I didn't realise it hit the same receptors.
> 
> :beer:


Me neither - how come it's sometimes suggested to cycle it with Eph then? Surely 4 weeks hitting the same receptors is not advisable?

Bump for explaining!

lol

:confused1:


----------



## hilly

because i dont think ehp hits the same receptops.

Dave palumo has his clients use for 20 weeks. starts at 20mcg and ups 20mcg every 2 weeks. i believe pscarb used this method last year. i have been running it like this with good results. i also bought some benadryl as i dont believe ketofin is the active ingrediant we are looking for in their but i cnt find what it is but it did the trick IMO.


----------



## 3752

Slamdog is correct both Clen and Eph are Beta 2 antogonist so yes they do hit the same receptors....

Kate is correct in the fact that the half life dismisses the myth of using clen 2 days on then 2 days off....

i don't get along with using ECA all the time so i have found for me the most productive way to use these fatloss drugs is by using a lower dose of clen over a longer period (as per Dave Palumbo) then using ECA 2-3 times a week.....


----------



## ElfinTan

So...

days on days off?

or

weeks on weeks ?

or

Stay on?


----------



## Stig

Should you take clen with food, before, after etc?


----------



## Guest

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/content/view/1466/51/

i would read that before using clen to get a beach body


----------



## Guest

Greekgoddess said:


> Thanks for the link with that. People don't consider that toxicity can build up in the blood when you are unawares, and that it reacts badly when taken with other medicines.
> 
> When they put me on the theophylline I was quizzed carefully as to my diet as it cannot be taken with high levels of caffein and it reacts badly if you have chocolate. You are not to take the tablet with a fatty meal as this could cause a toxicity problem very quickly. I also had to check out the hormone tablets I take as they affected the levels of the dosage. The doc also insisted on regular blood checks. Its complicated stuff!


 Exactly.

Not saying a person shouldnt take clen as thats not my call all i suggest is to think hard about what you decide to put into your body.


----------



## tc1000

Where do you guys get your clen? I've had great success using EC and I would like to try clen but with so many sites selling the stuff its hard to know who can be trusted.


----------



## pecman

i used clen/eph for my contest prep and had good results.And no sides. Weired for me because i get sides on everything


----------



## The Bam

2 weeks on 2 weeks off do it !! ha and slam some t3 in there on a night to accelerate things a little you know you want to !


----------



## pronova

where can i buy real clenbuterol i live in u.s. can som1 give me a trusted place so i can get an order in thanks in advance


----------



## geezuz

Con said:


> http://www.musculardevelopment.com/content/view/1466/51/
> 
> i would read that before using clen to get a beach body


Great read Con, this is a well written piece on Andreas Munzer/Arnie....enjoy!

http://www.ergogenics.org/arn6.html


----------



## Piro

I dont know any well known  review


----------



## Gym1

Sorry for the hack,


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia

Here in asia I just get it at the pharmacy like many other stuff. But clen, i hate it too much cramps and such.


----------



## Azul

Dutchguy_Asia said:


> Here in asia I just get it at the pharmacy like many other stuff. But clen, i hate it too much cramps and such.


I recently bought 200 whilst in Mexico, I came home and took 1 x 20mcg, the headache I got was crazy, I now have 199 sitting in a drawer

h34r:


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia

The stuff i got is good quality but I just don't like the cramps that come with them and craps do happen with the good stuff. Anyway its not my favorite compound.


----------



## protection121

I took Clen in 1992, gave me Tachycardia, was put on Verapamil for heart problems. Be very careful !! ps. I didn't notice any decent fat loss either !


----------

